# Anyone order fo from Southern Soapers?



## ilove2soap (Jul 7, 2010)

I have never ordered fragrance oils from Southern Soapers before, but am getting ready to place an order.  Any fragrance oil recommendations?  I really want to try Sweetgrass and Cedar and Irishmoor.  Any others that I need to order? I truly appreciate any input either positive or negative. Thanks!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just looked, 1oz for 4$, too spendy for me.
 Are you oppsed to other places? natures garden has 1 0z for 2.50, if you buy 10 it turns to 2$ each. Or peak has the 10- 1 ouncers for 20$ bertsheavenscent has 1 ouncers for 2$.


----------



## TessC (Jul 8, 2010)

I've had nothing but positive experiences with Southern Soapers and wouldn't hesitate to order from them again. I love love love Bossa Nova and Chocolate Serendipity. I wasn't so wild about their Lime Margarita, but that seems to be a difficult one to get just right and theirs certainly isn't the only one I've tried and not been 100% happy with. 

You should try Hidden Mountain Temple and tell me how it is.   I love the description of that one and have been debating whether to place a small order so that I can try it.


----------



## Deda (Jul 8, 2010)

I've had nothing but positive experiences from Southern Soapers.

They offer a $20 gift certificate to anyone renewing (or buying for the first time) their liability insurance through the Soap Guild.
http://southernsoapers.com/cart/page.ht ... er=1&id=20


----------



## ilove2soap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. 
Honor, no I am not opposed to other companies. I was going to treat myself to a new scale and SSoapers has a great selection. Since I was already placing an order I thought I would try some fo at the same time.  They are expensive, but I love the reviews from the company on how the fo behaves in cp soapmaking (very helpful).  I also like to get phtalate free when I can.  I really don't know if there is that much difference, but it makes me feel better.    Thanks all!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 9, 2010)

I _love_ Southern Soapers. Here are my faves from them:

Bossa Nova
Yellow Rose of Texas
Tassie Lavender
Creamy Orange Sherbet
Blackberry Apple
Macapuno Sorbet
Chocolate Serendipity
Fresh Picked Strawberries
Jasmine Grapefruit

IrishLass


----------



## honor435 (Jul 9, 2010)

I emailed them, to ask if they offered and bundle speicials, they said no,that their fos are so strong that they are worth the 4$ per ounce, is that true? do you use less than 1 oz pp?


----------



## TessC (Jul 9, 2010)

This is purely my opinion but they are worth the price to me. I'm all for finding a bargain whenever I can, but I have also noticed a distinct difference in quality between the FOs from some of the super-cheap places and other suppliers. Some of the cheaper ones are really good and I'm definitely not knocking them, but sometimes it's worth it (to me, anyway) to spring for the spendier FOs to get something that's stronger, more complex, and longer lasting. That's just my two cents, though.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes- you can most definitely use less than 1 oz ppo with SouthernSopapers FOs. I use them at .75 oz ppo to .8 oz ppo and they are plenty strong. The only one I soap at 1 oz ppo is their Bossa Nova FO.

IrishLass


----------



## honor435 (Jul 10, 2010)

I hear ya, I shopped at gelluminations once, not good. But i do think peak and berts and ng are good fos and they are only 2-2.50$ per oz, not 4.


----------



## emalia (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Southern Soapers, unfortunately, they are closing.  I know that it is a bit late, but I just got Sweetgrass and Cedar. OOB it is a good scent. Their scents are AWESOME. I have had no problems with any of them wandering off or morphing into something else once soaped. I too am a phthalate free soaper. I have two scents that I just can't find good replacements that are P-Free, Scuppernong Wine and Pink Diva (although I am going to try some from Scent Works).


----------



## paillo (Aug 23, 2010)

*Southern Soapers*

I love Southern Soapers too, have had nothing but good experiences with them. Very sorry to hear they're closing. Their website is down for maintenance right now, for maybe a week, but when it's back up all their products will be deeply discounted. I could kick myself for not finishing placing an order late last week while I could.

Yes, their fragrances are strong, and imho well worth the money.

They referenced something in their closing announcement about their closing having nothing to do with new regulations. Anyone have any idea what new regulations they might be talking about? I have no idea.

Thanks!

Pauli


----------



## soapsmurf (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Southern Soapers*



			
				paillo said:
			
		

> They referenced something in their closing announcement about their closing having nothing to do with new regulations. Anyone have any idea what new regulations they might be talking about? I have no idea.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pauli


See http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... metics+act


----------



## dubnica (Sep 2, 2010)

OK so I placed my final I guess order with Souther Soapers.  I feel better now.  There were few fragrances that I wanted to have for sure.  Now I just have to wait couple of weeks to get it.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 2, 2010)

They have the best blueberry festival!  And it's 50% off!  Wahoo!


----------

